# How to Install Flash Player on Ubuntu 8.04



## Serena123 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm pretty computer illiterate, so I'll need directions that are step-by-step.

How do I install "flash player" on Ubuntu 8.04. I can't open up videos that friends are sending me on facebook.

thanks!:wave:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

If you open a website that has a flash video (i.e. YouTube) in Firefox, it will ask you to install the missing plugin. If you follow the directions, you will be able to watch flash videos in Firefox.


----------



## Serena123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, I've tried that, and it says something is "locked" I can do it again, to get the exact language. thanks


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

OK, try this:

Open the terminal. (Applications>Accessories>Terminal)
Enter this code:


```
sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
```
Press enter, it will ask for your password, when it's done you can go ahead and close that window.
Then go here:
http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
Choose "Linux" from the "Select an Operating System" dropdown menu. 
Choose "Flash Player 10.1 for Linux (.deb)" from the the "Select a Version" dropdown menu. Save the file to somewhere convenient, then double-click on it to install. Follow the prompts, and try playing your videos again.


----------



## Serena123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for your messages.
I tried this, and when I went back to the video, it says:

"Flash Player Upgrade Required"
then when I click on upload flash player, the "download adobe flash player options are:

YUM for Linux
.tar.gz.for Linux
.rpm for Linux
APT for Ubuntu 9.04

I tried all of them, and nothing is working? I'm still stumped (?) Thanks for any help you can give ~ !!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

OK, I believe we may be having issues with conflicting Flash versions. If you are using Firefox, please go to this link and install this add-on:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161939/

Restart Firefox, go to a page with the Flash video you want to view and it will automatically resolve conflicts and/or prompt for upgrade to the correct version of Flash.


----------



## Serena123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, 

Here's the latest: when I tried to install what you suggested I got this message:

flash-aid 1.0.18 cannot be installed because it is not compatible with Firefox 3.0b5.

And now I can't get utube videos to open, either. 

Any ideas? Thank you so much for helping me.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try updating your firefox to the latest version. go to the ubuntu software center and do a search for it.


----------



## mon2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Try these links,In the last link.The person added Flash-Aid,firefox plugin to get rid of conflicts .


http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-install-flash-player-for-firefox/

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-flash-player-in-firefox-on-ubuntu-gutsy/

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/165056-solved-ubuntu-10-4-flash-firefox.html


----------

